# New project



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 10, 2018)

My neighbor texted me the other day while they were at an auction. She sent a picture of this and asked if I wanted her to bid on it for me. She won it for $32.50. I'm trashing machine. If anyone's interested, you can have it for shipping. Probably too expensive for what it's worth. It's a White.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 10, 2018)

There's another auction this Saturday that I'm sending my wife and daughter to. They have 7 treadle sewing machines that I'm going to try and get.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2018)

That's a great cabinet and treadle pedestal. The cover is cool and the cast iron legs are awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm going to make a table with the treadle and build a bottom for the cover. Hope I can build the bottom. I don't do flat work worth a darn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 10, 2018)

Look at the other 2 treadles on the right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 10, 2018)

Haha! There's actually 3 there. Hopefully I'll have 7 more on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2018)

Eric, I'm looking for drawers from the treadle cabinets, if you end up with a bunch that you wont use I'll be interested.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 10, 2018)

I usually use them but these aren't like the norm and need repairs. I'll post a pic and see if it's something you can use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2018)

Just saw this thread, I've been wanting to get some of my own. @Schroedc did a cool thread on building a top, you should check it out. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 10, 2018)

Do you have a link Tony?


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2018)

I can't find it Eric. Hopefully @Schroedc will see this and attach one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 11, 2018)

Etic, found it. This isn't exactly what you're doing I don't think but good info anyway.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/mtuaiga-time-to-er-sing-for-my-supper.33979/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2018)

What do you want for the drawers?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 11, 2018)

We can work out a trade for carbide cutter if ya want.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We can work out a trade for carbide cutter if ya want.



Ok, refresh my memory on what size and shapes you have.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 11, 2018)

Here ya go. I'll get them in the mail. You see what they're worth to you before you send anything back.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2018)

I'll see what I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 14, 2018)

@woodtickgreg, I'm going to get these in the mail this week. Do you want the frame the drawers set in as well? If so, it may have to go UPS. Don't know if I can get frames and all in LFRB.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh Thanks I dont need the frames. This reminds me I need to look and see what I have for cutters.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 14, 2018)

Ok. I'll get them on the way


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 28, 2018)

I forgot to post I received. My end. Thanks Greg! You sent too much though. I hope the drawers will work for you.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 28, 2018)

My pleasure Eric.


----------

